# John Deere 6200?



## kadiddle (Jul 24, 2014)

I found a used 6200 with just over 4000 hours. It's 4x4 with loader open station. How would this do for general hay work (small squares or small rounds)? It will only be used on small acreage and I'll try to get a Heston inline small square baler for it. I think it should handle that just fine but I'm not sure how much mower it can handle. Aside from the suitability issue, how reliable are these 6200's? Any particular issues to look for during inspection?

thanks for your help.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Excellent.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Ditto what Mike stated.


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

kadiddle said:


> I found a used 6200 with just over 4000 hours. It's 4x4 with loader open station. How would this do for general hay work (small squares or small rounds)? It will only be used on small acreage and I'll try to get a Heston inline small square baler for it. I think it should handle that just fine but I'm not sure how much mower it can handle. Aside from the suitability issue, how reliable are these 6200's? Any particular issues to look for during inspection?
> 
> thanks for your help.


Paired to the inline Hesston it will also pull an accumulator, probably not a BaleBaron or Bandit but most small ones


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

kadiddle said:


> I found a used 6200 with just over 4000 hours. It's 4x4 with loader open station. How would this do for general hay work (small squares or small rounds)? It will only be used on small acreage and I'll try to get a Heston inline small square baler for it. I think it should handle that just fine but I'm not sure how much mower it can handle. Aside from the suitability issue, how reliable are these 6200's? Any particular issues to look for during inspection?
> thanks for your help.


Could be very reliable tractor, IMHO more importantly how is your local dealer's service & parts?

I drive an extra 35 miles to another JD dealership for both because of the more knowledgeable service manager and parts people (both dealerships owned by same owners, however). The closer dealership caters to the 'hobby farmers', seem to have more knowledge about toilet seats than agriculture equipment. With today's tractors (or autos), you need a knowledgeable service manager / parts person, computers and features are nice on these newer tractors however..

As some other threads have pointed out, the knowledge and service of a dealership can make any color tractor seem unreliable (if you can get parts or good answers).

Larry


----------



## jr in va (Apr 15, 2015)

Cousins have one with cab and rwd.Pull a 625 Mo Co and a 4X5 baler. Have a 6310 now as well but 6200 worked fine.


----------



## kadiddle (Jul 24, 2014)

Well, the tractor ended up having issues so I passed on it. Also, the 6000 series uses wear plates instead of stabilizers for the lower links on the 3pt hitch. That won't work for me either because I have several Cat 1 attachments that I want to be able to use.

Thanks for the input.

How reliable are the Massey tractors from the last 5 years or so?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

kadiddle said:


> Well, the tractor ended up having issues so I passed on it. Also, the 6000 series uses wear plates instead of stabilizers for the lower links on the 3pt hitch. That won't work for me either because I have several Cat 1 attachments that I want to be able to use.
> Thanks for the input.
> How reliable are the Massey tractors from the last 5 years or so?


If you like the 6000 series otherwise, don't rule one out for something that simple. You can buy aftermarket telescoping stabilizers.

http://www.haytalk.com/forums/topic/25428-permanent-fix-for-clanging-lift-arms/


----------



## kadiddle (Jul 24, 2014)

The wear plates widen the rear end making it difficult, if not impossible to move the lower links close enough together to fit Cat 1 even with the wear plates removed. Otherwise, the 6200 with powerquad tranny was nearly perfect for our needs.


----------

